# Going back in time!



## pbw (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm excited to say the least! I found someone online with a old 1955 Evinrude Lightwin 3H.P. Outboard Motor! I bought it and now I got an update its on the way to my house! My first ever fishing trip I was 5 my Grandfather took me out! He had one of these and I always wanted to run it, but he passed away before I was old enough too. 

The motor is in working order but needs a paint job.


info on these below. 

https://www.outboard-boat-motor-repair.com/Evinrude 3 HP Lightwin Outboard Boat Motor/default.htm :shock:


----------



## Jim (Oct 29, 2007)

Holy cow! Are you gonna paint it or leave it? You going to use it or Display it?


----------



## pbw (Oct 29, 2007)

Jim said:


> Holy cow! Are you gonna paint it or leave it? You going to use it or Display it?




I'll probably get it running like a top then display it.


----------



## pbw (Nov 5, 2007)

My lightwin came today! It was wrapped in two huge quilts! Then in a monster cardboard box then in wooden box. I guess it stayed warm. :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 5, 2007)

Cool! 8) . Personally, I wouldn't paint it. Doesn't look like there's any rust. Would painting it ruin the value as an antique?


Did they throw-in the golf club as a bonus!? (just kidding :wink: )


----------



## pbw (Nov 5, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> Cool! 8) . Personally, I wouldn't paint it. Doesn't look like there's any rust. Would painting it ruin the value as an antique?
> 
> 
> Did they throw-in the golf club as a bonus!? (just kidding :wink: )




I'm unsure if painting it would hurt any value, haven't checked. I purchased it due to my Grandfather I was excited! Just got in from the garage....

I threw it on a trash can with water added some gas and it started up pretty dang fast was pumping water like crazy! The sound brought back some good times.... It runs pretty good needs a little tune up I'll probably rebuild the carb and water pump and take her out. I didn't really plan on using it but dang I can't wait to take it out to see what she can do.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 5, 2007)

> I threw it on a trash can with water added some gas and it started up pretty dang fast was pumping water like crazy! The sound brought back some good times.... It runs pretty good needs a little tune up I'll probably rebuild the carb and water pump and take her out. I didn't really plan on using it but dang I can't wait to take it out to see what she can do.



Cool!


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 12, 2007)

Jim said:


> Holy cow! Are you gonna paint it or leave it? You going to use it or Display it?


Why the heck would he want to waste such a good motor, by displaying it. Display motors are for ones like that, that were abused, so they no longer run. 

That is probably the absolute best outboard design ever. The Johnson/Evinrude 4 deluxe/4.5, like I have, is probably the second best. 

The best way to display one of those, is on the back of a boat, in the water. Other than that, it is just wasting it.

I don't know if you know this, but that motor has the shallow water drive. It should have a tilt setting, that basically "trims" the motor up to the level, where the cav. plate is parallel with the water's surface. It is higher up, but it is farther back, so it is still in a fairly unbroken section of water. 

I am fairly sure that the rusty steel rod for a skeg is not original, and in my opinion should come off. But, from what I remember, that motor should have a full aluminum skeg, like new motors have. 

Paint, if done right, should raise the value of that motor in certain aspects. Some folks like the original, but some would like to see it cosmetically restored to original condition. If (more like when) you get serious with restoring it, just give me a ring, and I will lead you to a good site for info on that.


----------



## Jim (Nov 12, 2007)

bassboy1 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Holy cow! Are you gonna paint it or leave it? You going to use it or Display it?
> ...




bassboy1...I love your enthusiasm!


----------



## nicdicarlo (Nov 12, 2007)

I wouldn't paint it at all. Get it runnin' and show it off, vintage style. That thing is sweet looking!


----------



## pbw (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm currently waiting on carb rebuild kit, water pump kit, and new head gasket (got to clean the water jackets).


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 12, 2007)

Jim said:


> bassboy1...I love your enthusiasm!


Restoring old boats, and _especially_ Johnnyrude outboards is a major passion for me. Unfortunately, recently I have had to turn down a couple nice offers on some '55 30 horse johnnies.. Hated to do it, but we don't have the boat to put them on, or the money to get a boat to put them on.


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 12, 2007)

nicdicarlo said:


> I wouldn't paint it at all. Get it runnin' and show it off, vintage style. That thing is sweet looking!



As I said, some folks like it all original, and I commend that. Were it mine, I would repaint it, but spend the time needed to make it showroom condition, but there are many differing opinions.


----------



## pbw (Mar 8, 2008)

:x 

Since I'm snowed in I'm working on the motor today....

Any clue where to get a Float for an old carb like this one? I've looked at several places online all have the carb kit but none have the float. The cork one just feel apart when i touched it.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 8, 2008)

I have a sneaky suspicion that bassboy1 might know where to get one


----------



## pbw (Mar 8, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> I have a sneaky suspicion that bassboy1 might know where to get one



That's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Geez. Putting me on the spot here. Had actually forgotten about this post, and since my last posts, I have acquired the Johnson version of that motor. 

I assume you have seen the link that was on the site you showed us?
Project
It didn't have the float, but if you need other parts, it could be a possibility.

This site doesn't list what they have, but if you email them, they should come back with a response and a price.
https://www.tcoutboard.com/

Then there is this site. Little better organized, but you still have to email for parts. But, they do have decals for MANY motors, if you did decide to restore them cosmetically.
https://www.americanoutboard.com/index.html

When emailing, be sure to include the model number. This is located on the side of the powerhead, on the left side. Tilt the motor up, and look underneath the shroud. It will be stamped into a plate on the side.


----------



## pbw (Mar 9, 2008)

Yea I 've seen the reference site I posted that site about lightwin info awhile back. 

I've got a float ordered now, found out I could use the 1970 4hp float.


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 9, 2008)

Good then. I haven't even started looking at my '55. Most of my focus has been on the older ones. 

When are you going to get your next classic? 

For other parts, email the fellers from the second links, and I can almost guarantee that if they don't have it, you don't need it.


----------



## pbw (Mar 9, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> Good then. I haven't even started looking at my '55. Most of my focus has been on the older ones.
> 
> When are you going to get your next classic?
> 
> For other parts, email the fellers from the second links, and I can almost guarantee that if they don't have it, you don't need it.




I'm working on buying a Sportwin right now.


----------

